# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  What sweet corn but not Supa sweet for this year?

## Moondog55

I can't seem to find anything but supersweet varieties at my usual places and those are far too susceptible to stink bugs around here. Can somebody link me to a decent seed variety I can buy by mail quickly?
Last years was a dismal failure [ actually the last 2 years have been] mainly down to the damn B-Dubbles and the bugs seem to think pyrethrum is a ketchup lately

----------


## Moondog55

Somebody has gifted me some rare blue sweetcorn seeds. Blue Hopi, only 10 seeds so a very small plot

----------

